# Non flyer - outlook for survival on the ground



## Kamahi (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been observing a city pigeon who cannot fly and who lives on the ground in a city block. He has one wing that sits errect but at a higher angle (and aligned slightly out from his body) than the other. It does not appear to be broken but definitely malfunctions. I have seen him fly about 3 feet above the ground for a few feet but without much control of direction. He spends all day on the ground, with a flock, and then once they have flown off in the evening he spends the night in a doorway, with only a little protection from the weather. He has been in this situation for a while judging by the state of the doorway. I'd like any advice on his prospects. There are not really cats and dogs in the city. Also if anyone has any ideas on the likely injury, that would be helpful. I could catch him and have a vet look at him however I dont want to put him through that stress unecessarily. He does appear to be coping quite well so far, but it is sad to see. I am completely new to birds and so any comments would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor little thing, he will be vulnerable to any predators and black-hearted humans. His access to food and water will be restricted, unless there is always some on site.

Ideally he needs to be taken in and kept somewhere safe, like a run.

Cynthia


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

May be it is something that is curable ? If it is, then catching him will only do good


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, the poor thing. He won't last long on the ground. Something will get him, and he will have no way of escape. Also, he is alone when the others fly off, which only makes him more vulnerable. He can't even get to food or water if it isn't provided right there. And his choices of a safe shelter are so much more lessened. He needs to be caught to find out if his wing problem is fixable, and if not, then he needs to be found a safe home. I wouldn't worry about stressing him out. That is insignificant when you are trying to save his life. Can you catch the bird?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

He won't make it on the ground and I hope you can get the pigeon.. c.hert


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over this bird.

You are his best chance for survival in the long term.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

....can't add much to what has been said above....chances of survival are really almost nil. Something will happen, or something will get him, sooner rather than later.

My suggestion is to catch him ASAP. If he can only lift off the ground 3', and if he spends the night in a doorway surrounded on a few sides....one has a pretty good chance of getting him/her with a net or just a sheet or big towel. if the doorway is unlit in eve and the streetlights don't illuminate that area all that well, that is a good time to do it.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Ditto to all said above.

Spending the night in a doorway, at ground level, means that he has to be on the alert more than usual. I would suspect that this added stress will somewhat quickly affect him. 

I've observed a few pigeons (at _Neumarkt_ -- "New Market" -- in Cologne, Germany) over the past few years, that were able to get under something that afforded them some protection, such as a pile of tree branches and autumn leaves waiting collection, an overturned shopping cart, and some _Circus Roncalli_ trailers or caravans. Helped them avoid my capturing them for a few days to a week or so. With the help of another person, usually my wife, I was able to "corner" them (against a large tree trunk or a bus shelter) and throw a towel or such over them. 

I used an overturned plastic laundry basket, or the bathtub, or a cardboard box, as an impromptu pigeon cage until I could retrieve the pet carrier from the basement. They are easy to catch in the bathroom when it is dark, even if they can fly. (I make sure to keep the toilet lid down. Kitchens normally are full of dangers to birds). 

When they are weak enough to be easily captured, it is often too late. I caught two pigeons at Neumarkt, both with some unidentified (undiagnosed) problem and also starving (prominent keel bone), and both died within a day or so of capture. (I hesitate to use the word "rescue" in these cases). 

If he had a better, more secure sanctuary at night, then maybe he would be prefer his known existing conditions, with the companionship of his flock, to the unknown medical and nutritional benefits of a rescue. If he could be adopted by a rehabber with an aviary, that would be ideal.

Probably anything you could offer him is better than the random cat or dog or uncaring human possibly lurking in his future.

Larry


----------



## Kamahi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Update on bird at ground level*

Thank you very much for your replies and advice. I am in the progress of locating a safe refuge to which I could pernmanently transfer the grounded pigeon. In the meantime I am keeping a close eye on him and checking his access to water (currently fine) and giving him extra food when the flock is not looking (tricky but possible once they have left for the day!). Also the doorway is better than I had originally thought - he is out of sight of people and on carpet. However it is just a step above the street and not ideal for the longer term. I really do appreciate the support, thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's been about a week since you posted about the bird. If you're serious about helping this bird then you would catch him and then go from there. Every day he is on the ground, he is in danger. There are predators everywhere. A city rat could kill him. He could be sick and needing help. That could be what is grounding him. But you won't know that if you just leave him there. He is in danger. Finding the bird a refuge first makes no sense. We have all tried to advise you in the danger he is in. If you want to help him, then catch him.


----------



## Kamahi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Update on grounded pigeon*

The pigeon has been successfully caught and rehomed in a country area, with other birds, at the home of a vet nurse who will get vet care for him. Thanks for all the comments and advice.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is wonderful news! THank you for all you have done for him!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

God bless your efforts


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

WONDERFUL! Thanks for the update.


----------

